# Beaten-up buckskins?



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe I'm just crazy, but... it seems to me every buckskin horse I encounter is always showing new and old scars and scrapes, and that they happen easily to them and REALLY show up in their coats. I would assume it's because they have dark skin under the golden coats, but... so do most greys, and lots of other light coated horses. And they never look as beaten up as buckskins seem to!

Am I alone in noticing this buckskin trend? Is there something about their colouring, specifically, that makes them prone to this? Curious if others have noticed this too.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I was taught that the change in coat color in light colored horses is called "corning". I had a gray Paso Fino that had dark areas wherever his skin had broken. At the time, I read that buckskin and gray owners sometimes stalled their show horses to avoid "corning."

I tried to research it just now and couldn't find anything. I know that years ago, we called it "corning," and it was just something you had to deal with in light colored horses.

My daughter's TN walker mare is called "gray" although she is pure white. She never gets "corning," but my gray Paso certainly did!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Pictures of "corning" in my gray Paso. Those darker "dings" did not go away with time.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

My white/grey never got them but a bay roan in the yard did get the marks. I was taught that roans get them because the scar grows in without the white hair. I can understand how darker greys would get similar marks if the white hairs do not grow back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So far so good. I will say that when he does get booboos - they are REALLY noticeable and the hair growth coming back looks darker until it blends.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Farmpony84, That is a nice looking guy! Really like those hindquarters !


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like big butts and I can not lie!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I do notice marks and blemishes seem to really show up on my buckskin when they happen (doesn't help that she's the lowest in the pecking order and her meany pasture mates do push her around some). But she goes through such dramatic color changes throughout the year that I haven't noticed the blemishes stay permanently.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I wonder if looking at buckskin hairs under a microscope would show darker tips or something, to explain why hair growth over scrapes takes a while to look normal again. 

I was looking at Parker tonight, the four year old buckskin I'm riding currently, and some of his older scrapes are finally fading, so on him the dark areas at least don't seem to be permanent. So far. But he's constantly getting new ones, so who can keep track??


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

knightrider said:


> Pictures of "corning" in my gray Paso. Those darker "dings" did not go away with time.


What a cool looking horse! Love his colour, and while I'm usually neither here nor there about long manes, his looks AWESOME!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I've only ever seen them on greys & roans.
Fun tidbit, greyed out black wool sheep also get these marks! But they do eventually start to grey as well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My buckskin mare always gets dings on her but they do go away. There is usually one or two at any given time. I think that it's just more noticeable because it's a lighter coat color on black skin.


----------



## MylieMae (Aug 14, 2020)

knightrider said:


> Pictures of "corning" in my gray Paso. Those darker "dings" did not go away with time.



I have absolutely nothing to add of use to this thread. I just have to say... Oh... My...GOD!!!! What a gorgeous paso <3!!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

> I have absolutely nothing to add of use to this thread. I just have to say... Oh... My...GOD!!!! What a gorgeous paso <3!!!





> What a cool looking horse! Love his colour, and while I'm usually neither here nor there about long manes, his looks AWESOME!


Thank you so so so much! Those were rather unflattering pictures of him. I got him free from Horse Protection Association of Florida. He had been taken away from his owner for cruelty. Oddly enough, he wasn't reactive like some cruelty cases. He was very sweet and kind. They gave him to me because they thought (or said they thought--I found it hard to believe, but oh well) he was unadoptable. He was super hot, and they didn't think they could find someone who would want him. But as soon as I rode him, I found him to be cool, calm, and collected. That's why I named him Sereno. I figured he was just meant to be mine. He was wonderful. He died of EPM about 6 years ago. I miss him every day. My friend called him "Your Fantasy Horse" because he was so exciting. She said everybody deserves to have a fantasy horse. He was full of energy and animated to ride . . . and he didn't do well at all for other riders. Here is a photo that does him justice.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Haven't had that experience with my buckskin, he didn't get beat up or dinged more then any other color. But maybe the dun makes a difference.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

When my mother's buckskin gets nicks and scrapes the hair comes in a deeper gold but quickly fades out to match the rest. She's our LEAST accident prone horse, too. Far fewer scrapes and scratches and scars than either of my bays.


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

farmpony84, That is a good looking buckskin!!


----------

